# Labs at 9 weeks



## StillKickin (Jul 1, 2016)

My latest set of labs, taken 6/24/16.
Certainly I've had overall improvement in libido, energy, enthusiasm, well being.




Current schedule.

120mg cyp\50mg prop...day 1 and 100mg cyp\50mg prop day 4.
500 units HCG day 2 and day 5
.5mg adex day 3.
LIPOLEAN 3x week

No weight gain other than week one, water weight.
Feeling pretty good now, nothing overly dramatic but improvement as mentioned above.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 1, 2016)

Should be feeling good. Looks spot on.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 1, 2016)

When did you pin to when bloods were taken? Just curious cause it looks grea .


----------



## StillKickin (Jul 1, 2016)

LeanHerm said:


> When did you pin to when bloods were taken? Just curious cause it looks grea .



It was about 6 hours from my true trough on day 4.
You know I ask my clinical advisor why I'm using the short ester prop at all now.
He explained that while it is prop it is blended to have a little longer half life, closer to 3.5 days.....?????? I don't know. 
He also explained that it is their experience that for overall wellbeing this combo works better than just cyp. Working almost as a catalyst for one another.


----------



## StillKickin (Jul 1, 2016)

What do you guys think of this LIPOLEAN cocktail? 
It was an option that I did choose, it ain't cheap. And it may just be a placebo effect that I think it helps things.....


----------



## snake (Jul 1, 2016)

Nice! You should be feeling good and that's what it's all about.


----------



## Dex (Jul 1, 2016)

Is that Adex every 3 days or the 3rd day after pinning?


----------



## StillKickin (Jul 1, 2016)

Dex said:


> Is that Adex every 3 days or the 3rd day after pinning?



Adex is on day three, at .5mg. Two days following first T injection.
Once a week is all.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 2, 2016)

testoviron makes a human grade version of prop and test E blend..


----------

